# I need opinions...again



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

You probably thought I ran away right? Wrong, still lurking.

I've decided on 204 for a new rifle, I haven't made it to any shops lately..working too much..but when I was at Walmart the other day, I checked prices and 204 was cheaper than 223 and they actually had a box of 204 so that was a good sign for me.

I know my last thread I said I was trying to keep the cost down, well, I can't do it. I'm just going to suck it up and pay a ton of money. It helps that I found out I had $600 in a bank account that I SWEAR I closed down years ago. I'm just gonna go all out and make this rifle the most expensive thing I own.

I've narrowed my choices down to Savage Model 10 Predator Hunter Brush and Savage 10/110 Predator Hunter Max 1. Do any of you have/tested either of these and what do you think about them? I was going to call all the shops within an hour or so of me and ask prices, but figured I'd get all of your opinions on the better rifle first so I don't waste any employees time looking up 2 prices if one rifle is significantly better than the other.

My brother has the 10/110 in 22-250 and loves it. He called the shop he got it from and asked a price for me and they are selling it for $760.

Personally, I think the 10 is prettier than the 10/110, but I'm not too fond of the Max1 pattern to begin with. I know I want camo though, so it doesn't REALLY matter if it's pretty or not.

My brother also has a Nikon Coyote Special scope and recommends that...opinions on that? Other camo scope suggestions?

Are you annoyed with me yet? Decision making is one of my biggest issues. I can't decide anything without asking 100 other people.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Do it the quick way--- just flip a coin.lol. I don't shoot savage's but theres folks on PT that do. I'm sure you'll get some opinions.

awprint:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't know the savage rifles either. However the Nikon scopes are nice. I like the buckmaster over the coyote special. I like the bdc or straight 4 plex reticles better than the coyote special. I think the optics on the like power buckmaster are the same as the coyote special.

All that said my next scope will be a 4x16x42 monarch.....


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I shoot a Predator Model 10 in .204....Freakin' tack driver.... It's a tad heavier than a bolt w/ a std sporter bbl...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not sure you'll find much difference in the performance of the two rifles, but that said, several guys here have Model 10's and love them. As far as a camo scope goes, there aren't mant choices, Nikon and T/C are the only ones I'm aware of...


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, I think I like that the barrel is camo as well on the Model 10...I have no idea if that REALLY would make a difference to coyotes (I doubt it) but it just looks nice.

I don't care about weight either, I don't mind lugging stuff around, I don't do a ton of walking when hunting coyotes, but even if I did, I wouldn't whine too much about being tired. The deer rifle I used my first few years, weighs several pounds more than my Savage Model 11 does that I have now and I did ok with that.

And I'm glad you told me there isn't many camo scope options because I was beginning to think I'm just really bad at finding that sort of thing. I also wondered about the coyote special reticle, I suppose I'll have to check out my brother's to see if I'll be comfortable with it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah definitely try shooting with it if you can.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I just bought a roll of Mossy Oak Brush vinyl tape for about $6 & cut the pieces to fit... I didn't put any on the knurled adjustable objective or the diopter ring..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've done the same as Scotty, the tape works well.


----------



## cmp (Jan 30, 2013)

I never even thought about tape...duh. I like the way it looks with the tape too, that's a good option for me.

You also just made me want one of those slings. Thanks a lot for running up my cost even more. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Check with Weasel on here. He had the McNett tape last I knew. It stick to itself so you done have the funky residue left on you stuff.

Fr3db3ar makes those slings and some cool lanyards also


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Check with Weasel on here. He had the McNett tape last I knew. It stick to itself so you done have the funky residue left on you stuff.
> 
> Fr3db3ar makes those slings and some cool lanyards also


Actually, the sling on top is the one that's in the yote/rifle pic.... It was made by Joe Baird & will cost you $50... Fred's sling is on the bottom & costs $25.. Fred's are longer, but not as wide as Joe's...

I have one sling from Joe & 3 sling's from Fred... Not taking anything away from Joe's slings (they're width makes 'em real easy on the shoulder), but Fred's are a better fit for my carry style... Everybody tends to carry their weapon a little differently :teeth:


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a savage 204 in the model 25 thumbhole stock and love it, if u haven't thought about a TH stock u might want to check it out


----------

